# D&D Miniature Posters



## JoeGKushner (Feb 14, 2009)

use the old Motivator poster tool to make some posters of the old D&D minis.


By the way, I've just been going to the Wizard site and saving the images right from the gallery.

Motivator: Create your own customized motivational poster

I'll start.


----------



## blargney the second (Feb 14, 2009)

Is there a handy site where we can find decent sized pictures of the minis like that?
-blarg


----------



## Sammael (Feb 14, 2009)

They're all stock photos from WotC galleries.

D&D Miniatures Gallery


----------



## blargney the second (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I know about the WotC galleries.  I just don't feel like resizing them so that the text is actually legible, so I was wondering if there's an online repository of larger versions of the same.
-blarg


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are cool!

How about these:

View attachment 39054

View attachment 39055

View attachment 39056

View attachment 39057

View attachment 39058

P.S.: How do you put images in a post like the OP, instead of as attachments?


----------



## boerngrim (Feb 15, 2009)

These are great! Funny stuff!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 15, 2009)

El Mahdi said:


> Those are cool!
> 
> 
> P.S.: How do you put images in a post like the OP, instead of as attachments?





Bravo.

I use the Insert Image button and put the link in between there.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## blargney the second (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## blargney the second (Feb 17, 2009)




----------

